# Incra, Leigh or Porter Cable Dovetail Jig?



## Rembrandt (Jul 29, 2008)

Hello all.
I'm looking for a very good dovetail jig. I've come up so far with these three;
Incra, Leigh & Porter Cable Omnijig. My dilemna is deciding which one is the overall best. Can someone walk me through the logic on this?
I believe the Leigh is probably the best, but complicated to set up repeatedly
without problems.
Any ideas would be very helpful.


----------



## inspectorD (Jul 30, 2008)

I do not know about the other two, but my porter cable is easy to use.
I would check out www.woodworkingtalk.com for some other advice. 
Not that I don't like our site...just that those folks are diehard woodworkers...or shop rats.


----------

